# Bladder Infection!! HELP!!



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Okay we went to the vet AS SOON AS I spotted blood in the urine. Went to the vet and he said Kambo had a bladder infection definitely. He gave her meds for it she has to take twice a day. She's eleven weeks old now. Nick thinks I should give her some infant ibuprofen to help her. Until the meds get kicked in well she's having much trouble peeing. Nick said her thingy may be swollen and that's why I should give her a little ibuprofen. Now..my question is how much should I give her and should I give her any at all?? sry i kinda rambled...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I gave chino half of a baby aspirin (81mg) when he was in pain from his paw... Ibuprofen and acetophetamine are a lot stronger than the mild form of aspirin and will not help with urinary tract problems. If your pup is in a LOT of discomfort try half of a baby aspirin (NON COATED) every 4-6 hours, but I try to avoid any sort of pain medication unless the dog is howling in pain.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You need to start that girl on cranberry asap. I buy cranberry tablets at the health food store and just pop it down her throat. I do believe that Apple Cider Vinger in good for bladder infections too.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

DO NOT USE IBUPROFEN.. I HAVE SEEN THIS KILL DOGS BY SHUTTING DOWN THEIR KIDNEY'S!!!

The sure fix, is the cause... Its either the food or "holding" it to long before urination. Technically dogs can hold it 8 hours and its safe to leave a 6month old dog to a year old dog in the crate humanely that period of time. However, dogs are ment to urinate every two hours, so stress on the baldder and kidneys can accure, from lifestyle and diet. Funny, kinda like people..


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Tylenol is heptoxic and so are most NSAIDS. The dog doesnt need pain meds.
It needs AB's.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> You need to start that girl on cranberry asap. I buy cranberry tablets at the health food store and just pop it down her throat. I do believe that Apple Cider Vinger in good for bladder infections too.


thank you i wanted to do that but didnt know if it was ok for dogs. lol works on humans just fine


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Have her drink a lot of water too.. Flush the system when you administer cranberry. Hope she gets better soon! Licks from Chino and Loca!!


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

okay..my next question before I give her cranberry tablets is..... She's on the prescription Cephalexin twice a day 250 mgs EACH. Is it still okay to give her cranberry tablets and how much do I give her. I know how much a human would take but an 11 wk old puppy is a little different right?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I think you'd be safe giving her about 200mg per day. Its pretty hollistic, not much that can actually damage her organs.. And once the UTI clears up, if you want to supplement her for prevention I think the same dosage would be ok.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Mom_of_Tex said:


> okay..my next question before I give her cranberry tablets is..... She's on the prescription Cephalexin twice a day 250 mgs EACH. Is it still okay to give her cranberry tablets and how much do I give her. I know how much a human would take but an 11 wk old puppy is a little different right?


Cephalexin will have her back chillin in about 24 hous ...long before the cranberry stuff kicks in. So I wouldnt give any thing during your course of AB's.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

OK antibiotics are one thing but once that's gone if the dog is prone to infection she could benefit from being on a prevention regimin. Cranberry is natural and promotes a harder environment for bacterias such as E. Coli to cultivate in. Just a thought


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> OK antibiotics are one thing but once that's gone if the dog is prone to infection she could benefit from being on a prevention regimin. Cranberry is natural and promotes a harder environment for bacterias such as E. Coli to cultivate in. Just a thought


Yup...

By the way give the AB's for the prescribed time...of course
The symptoms will go away befre the AB's areup but you know how that goes....


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

I believe what I'm going to do is give her the AB's and once they are gone I will give her cranberry tablets as a preventative to prevent future problems.. or is that not such a great idea.. From the very good advice ya'll have given me that's what I've come to conclude. If she has one bladder infection does that mean she's prone to future ones as well?? That's why I was going to once she was done with her AB's give the cranberry tablets to prevent. Sorry I'm just going on but I want as much information as I can get to be informed for the now and the future.. Ya know??

An Additional note.... She was doing VERY well with her housetraining and now that just all went out the window. And that is the most aggravating thing to deal with. I've cleaned her kennel out too many times to count in the last 24 hours as well as the bathroom we had her in when she wasn't in her kennel. I can't just let her run around either because she'll drip some here and drip some there trying to go tee tee. I hate to see her suffer. IT SUCKS!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Mom_of_Tex said:


> I believe what I'm going to do is give her the AB's and once they are gone I will give her cranberry tablets as a preventative to prevent future problems.. or is that not such a great idea.. From the very good advice ya'll have given me that's what I've come to conclude. If she has one bladder infection does that mean she's prone to future ones as well?? That's why I was going to once she was done with her AB's give the cranberry tablets to prevent. Sorry I'm just going on but I want as much information as I can get to be informed for the now and the future.. Ya know??
> 
> An Additional note.... She was doing VERY well with her housetraining and now that just all went out the window. And that is the most aggravating thing to deal with. I've cleaned her kennel out too many times to count in the last 24 hours as well as the bathroom we had her in when she wasn't in her kennel. I can't just let her run around either because she'll drip some here and drip some there trying to go tee tee. I hate to see her suffer. IT SUCKS!!!


Well it could be one of many things. She could have a weak immune system, or it could be a one time thing. You never really know with young pups, because they are still in development. If you start seeing patterns as she gets older, than you could count on something being a repetative issue. I am one however that will use preventatives after one incident just in case. Cranberry supplements are hollistic and it's not like youre having to put her on continuous medication.

As far as the housetraining goes, since she probably can't help it, don't correct when she does have an accident, but rather keep praising lavishly when she does make it outside.

And it's hard to tell you or advise you what to do because every dog is different, and every environment is different too. You can only do what works, and if you supplement her for life and nothing ever arises again, you could have been supplementing pointlessly, or rather you could have actually prevented something. I think if you have a good, honest vet he can give you some pointers or more information on things of that nature. I am nowhere near a profession, just giving you my view from what I would do and what I have experienced using supplements. Every dog is different.

But I do agree with Sampson's Dad those antibiotics will probably make a lot of symptoms subside but it's like when we're sick we are told to finish our medication. Don't stress too much about it, as long as you see progress it's one thing you can breath easily about. Keep us updated on how she is!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Mom_of_Tex said:


> I believe what I'm going to do is give her the AB's and once they are gone I will give her cranberry tablets as a preventative to prevent future problems.. or is that not such a great idea.. From the very good advice ya'll have given me that's what I've come to conclude. If she has one bladder infection does that mean she's prone to future ones as well?? That's why I was going to once she was done with her AB's give the cranberry tablets to prevent. Sorry I'm just going on but I want as much information as I can get to be informed for the now and the future.. Ya know??
> 
> An Additional note.... She was doing VERY well with her housetraining and now that just all went out the window. And that is the most aggravating thing to deal with. I've cleaned her kennel out too many times to count in the last 24 hours as well as the bathroom we had her in when she wasn't in her kennel. I can't just let her run around either because she'll drip some here and drip some there trying to go tee tee. I hate to see her suffer. IT SUCKS!!!


The infection makes them feel as though they have to pee constantly. Its not her fault. Most times its just a one time thing or if you breed it may happen to intact females a couple times.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you all for your help. Hopefully she'll be better in a couple of days!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Lady came to me at 13-14 weeks with a UTI. The vet said it was either from bad husbandry by the breeder (likely) or because her girly area is kind of at an angle, and the pee might wet the area. The vet said that if she continued to get infections, he would perform minor reconstructive surgery during her spay, but she never got another infection. If your pup continues to get infections, there could be an underlying issue and she should be thoroughly checked. If nothing is found to be wrong, and the infections continue, she could be wetting her bedding at night or something like that, and lying in it.


----------

